# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Building a functioning model engine V12

## Marc



----------


## Uncle Bob

Wow, that's impressive kraftwerk!
Even the sound of it running is very cool. 
I can't believe 927 people gave that the thumbs down  :Confused:

----------


## commodorenut

I'd give him a thumbs down for playing crappy music over the top of it so much - including when you want to try and hear the thing running. 
I'd be far more disappointed if it was an actual combustion engine and you couldn't hear it.

----------


## commodorenut

Found this one that's actually runs on fuel:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNPYjf1RIko

----------


## Marc

Mm ... sure, plenty of commercially available miniature motors complete with plastic wrappings, but since this thread is "metalwork" I thought we are interested in ... metal work  :Annoyed:  
As far as music, I am sorry that classical orchestra music is not for everyone. 
here is something that may be more appealing ... https://youtu.be/kKO9h-gG4Qg?list=RD...gG4Qg&amp;t=15

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Check out Conley for really awesome 1/4 scale engines.....  
LINK > Conley Precision Engines Inc. < LINK   
pssst......they all work........and they're not cheap    :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Cool stuff, it needs real skills and good machinery to make those little things. 
Aaah ... no good ... the music is off ..  :Rofl5:

----------

